# Cocci help -Dimethox 12.5%.



## Our7Wonders (Jun 21, 2011)

Am I calculating this correctly?  

For cocci - sulfa dose is 25mg per pound.  
12.5% Dimethox is 125 mg per ml.  Therefore 1 ml per 5# of goat, right?  Is that a prevention or a treatment dose?  I'm looking for a treatment dose.  I can't seem to wrap my brain around the numbers today.  

I also read that I should use Safegaurd at goat label dose for 5 days.  I have saferguard - do you recommend it?

I have a new baby goat thats showing signs of cocci.  I don't want to wait for a fecal to treat.  And I'd rather overdose than underdose and nip this in the bud right now.  12.5% is all that I have right now and I don't want to wait for the 40% to come in before treating.  I'm going to treat the other two babies that I have as well - they likely don't have it yet but will since I walk from pen to pen.

Thank you!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmmm.  Maybe I'm way off.

Here's a post I found from elevan:

*************************************************************************

You could theoretically use the 12.5%...

The 40% is listed to have Each ml contains 400 mg sulfadimethoxine

And the 12.5% is listed to have EACH FLUID OUNCE CONTAINS 3.75G SULFADIMETHOXINE 

(3.75 g = 3750 mg and 1 fl oz(US) = 29.5735 ml and 126.8 mg = 1 ml)

So if you're using the 12.5% Solution then you need:
3.15 ml to equal 1 ml of the 40%


Ok, here's the dosage:

When using the 12.5%
3.15 ml per 5# of goat day 1
3.15 ml per 10# of goat days 2-5
************************************************************************

Unless anyone here objuects I think I'll go with this dose - I'd rather not dink around with less.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 21, 2011)

If you're wanting to use it at the 40% strength, then yeah, that's what you do.

I'm still getting by w/ using the 12.5% (well, 25%, the way I mix the powder) so I'm going to keep doing that until / unless it stops working, then move up to the 40% when I have to.

Helmstead's the one who recommends safeguard for cocci, I've never tried it so I can't help you w/ dose / frequency...sorry.  
You might email her.


----------



## elevan (Jun 21, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Maybe I'm way off.
> 
> Here's a post I found from elevan:
> 
> ...


Since the 40% is what most people would like to use but the 12.5% is what is available right now...that would be the conversion of the 12.5% to the 40% strength.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 22, 2011)

The Safeguard was recommended to me since I've got a bad problem that is resisting the Di-Methox treatment, at least at the 12.5% strength. It's one dose a day for five days at the same time as the Di-Methox. I use the horse paste, so I dose at 3 times the dosage on the label--so you would pretend a 20 pound kid was a 60 pound kid and dose accordingly.


----------

